# Rlt69 5/100 Returns Home



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

E-Bay Item number 320330850417. I'm pretty sure I used to own this watch !? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Julian Latham said:


> E-Bay Item number 320330850417. I'm pretty sure I used to own this watch !? :lol:


 :lol: :cry2: On fleebay


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Julian , great deal too....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great news, I wonder how awol ended up with it


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Feck. I was watching this but just totally forgot about it. If only i had remembered


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Timetraveller said:


> Julian Latham said:
> 
> 
> > E-Bay Item number 320330850417. I'm pretty sure I used to own this watch !? :lol:
> ...


Sorry that should be a :lol: pleased for you Julian


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I only saw that today, thought about bidding, glad I didn't now.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Well done Julian, I'd have had a punt but I rarely search for RLT's on the bay...

So was anyone else here one of the other bidders?


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

blackandgolduk said:


> So was anyone else here one of the other bidders?


If i had remembered


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

I was one of the early bidders. I was out when it ended though.

Congratulations on fetching 005 home though Julian.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

michaelh said:


> Feck. I was watching this but just totally forgot about it. If only i had remembered


Me too. Meant to flag it for other forum members but completely forgot about it. Glad it was snapped up by someone who will appreciate it :clap:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

great watch the '69.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

pictures please

nice catch


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

ditchdiger said:


> pictures please
> 
> nice catch


Will have to wait until the watch arrives, patience .............................. or flip through forum photographs.

Julian (L)


----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

I watched the auction, and thought about bidding, pleased I didn't now. Anyway as I have RLT69/96 adding another would just be greedy


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

ditchdiger said:


> pictures please
> 
> nice catch


Arrived safe and well - only a few light scuff marks - the worst visible between 7 and the centre of the glass. Ideal really because now I'm not fussed about wearing it for work.










Julian (L)


----------

